# EMSTA Inc. Anyone heard of them?



## exodus (Dec 11, 2008)

Hello everyone, I'm really looking into getting into being an EMT. And I found a place that looks good near me and isn't extremely expensive.  It's a 7 week 4 hours a night / 4 days a week.  What I'm wondering if any of the San Diegans have heard of this school and what you think of it?  And what are my chances of finding a job since I'm 18. I'll be 19 within a few months of graduating. But how much do employers look down on people straight out of school?

The link to the site is Here.

Thanks for any help.


Also, is there a way to access the chat before 150 posts?


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 11, 2008)

im from boston, so i cant help you on cali emt schools.

that ridiculous rule has been changed to a much less ridiculous rule.

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=8721


----------



## exodus (Dec 11, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> im from boston, so i cant help you on cali emt schools.
> 
> that ridiculous rule has been changed to a much less ridiculous rule.
> 
> http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=8721



Thanks, look like I better start posting then!


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 11, 2008)

exodus said:


> Thanks, look like I better start posting then!



feel free to pop into this thread. absolutely nothing you write can be considered off topic. heck, post a detailed list of every pair of footwear you own, including date of purchase please.


----------



## exodus (Dec 11, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> feel free to pop into this thread. absolutely nothing you write can be considered off topic. heck, post a detailed list of every pair of footwear you own, including date of purchase please.



Yeah, there we go! Haha, easy way to nudge the posts up! See I'm at 3 already!

In other news, I let my parents know what I want to do and they're behind me fully!


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 12, 2008)

From what I hear, EMSTA provides a great curriculum. I know of a few people that are currently enrolled or who have gone through the paramedic program at EMSTA. I don't know anyone who has taken the EMT-B course; however, I would have to assume that it's on the same level. The good thing about San Diego is that you'll also find great programs at Miramar College and Southwestern College. I believe community college tuition is somewhere around $20-21 a unit and the EMT-B course is (6) units at Miramar.



> But how much do employers look down on people straight out of school?



They don't really. EMT-B is an entry-level position and you aren't expected to have years of experience already under your belt. You'll quickly learn that EMS is a revolving door and people are constantly coming and going.

Best of luck :beerchug:


----------



## exodus (Dec 12, 2008)

Code 3 said:


> From what I hear, EMSTA provides a great curriculum. I know of a few people that are currently enrolled or who have gone through the paramedic program at EMSTA. I don't know anyone who has taken the EMT-B course; however, I would have to assume that it's on the same level. The good thing about San Diego is that you'll also find great programs at Miramar College and Southwestern College. I believe community college tuition is somewhere around $20-21 a unit and the EMT-B course is (6) units at Miramar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I looked at miramar, and the problem I'm seeing with the community college is the huge classes, and that that it's 2 classes, one for each semester, when the EMSTA is 7 weeks. Sure it cost a lot more to start, but compare that to how long you will be in school at a community college for both classes, and have to travel to the schools a lot more.  I live in Santee and the school is only 5 minutes away from my house driving.

But like I was saying with the time in the class, I wouldn't be able to finish the advance first aid (eme 100) until this time next year because the spring classes are full.  But I can get everything done and get into the work force before summer 09 if I go to the private school.  It will cost more now, but if I can get a job as an EMT or in the ER within a month of getting out, the offset of the costs will be tremendous since I'd make enough the first month to pay off the loan fully.

And right now, I'm living with my parents because I've been taking care of my grandma ever day for the past month and half, I mean REALLY taking care of her, cleaning up her wet bed, getting rid of her diapers. All that stuff... But yeah, my living expenses are 0 right now, and will be throughout the school, and until I know the job is stable and I can move out with a room mate or something.

Is there a way to see that they are a licensed school and accredited? Or would it just be easier to go down and talk to them?


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm not sure what you were looking at regarding the Miramar program. The course is EMGM 105 and it's the only course you need to take National Registry. They have classes that are Monday-Friday or Tues/Thurs. Some of the courses vary from 1 semester in length to only 1 month. The program is not 2 semesters and never has been.



> but if I can get a job as an EMT o*r in the ER within a month of getting out*, the offset of the costs will be tremendous since I'd make enough the first month to pay off the loan fully.



It will be *extremely* hard to obtain an ER Tech position down there without at least 1 year experience in the field or in a hospital setting. Another heads up, expect to make $8.50-9.00/hour with local agencies. I do believe there may be one company that will pay $10.00/hour, but it's strictly BLS transports.



> Is there a way to see that they are a licensed school and accredited?



Both Miramar College and Southwestern Colleges have ACCJC/WASC accreditations. I have no idea about EMSTA.


----------



## exodus (Dec 12, 2008)

Code 3 said:


> I'm not sure what you were looking at regarding the Miramar program. The course is EMGM 105 and it's the only course you need to take National Registry. They have classes that are Monday-Friday or Tues/Thurs. Some of the courses vary from 1 semester in length to only 1 month. The program is not 2 semesters and never has been.
> *Sorry, I was looking at the Palomar page, the miramar one was messed up when I looked at it.*
> 
> 
> ...



Like I said though, I am willing to pay more to have a more intense course that runs quicker. I hate classes that are slow moving.


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah, no problem. Obviously the choice is yours and any of the 3 options will land you a great education.

Best of luck.


----------



## John E (Dec 12, 2008)

*What's the hurry?*

The slower moving class may well cover more information in a more thoughtful way than the other one will.

You haven't posted the costs of either of the two schools but I find it hard to believe that you will earn enough working immediately after graduation to pay off any sort of student loan in only a month. Unless the tuition is very low and you have no other living expenses.

John E.


----------



## exodus (Dec 12, 2008)

The EMSTA is 875 total for a 7 week course, and the communit college way will be a few hundred dollars. And I have no other living expenses because I am living with my parents right now.


----------



## exodus (Dec 12, 2008)

Okay, Code 3, I looked at the miramar schedule and there's no "open" classes, but there is a bunch of classes I can waitlist.  Though it says this: "STUDENTS MUST SHOW PROOF OF A CURRENT HEALTHCARE PROVIDER LEVEL CPR CARD ON THE FIRST CLASS SESSION." How do I get that card? And can I get it before 1-26?

Thanks,
ex


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 12, 2008)

exodus said:


> Okay, Code 3, I looked at the miramar schedule and there's no "open" classes, but there is a bunch of classes I can waitlist.  Though it says this: "STUDENTS MUST SHOW PROOF OF A CURRENT HEALTHCARE PROVIDER LEVEL CPR CARD ON THE FIRST CLASS SESSION." How do I get that card? And can I get it before 1-26?
> 
> Thanks,
> ex



Check with your local Red Cross. They usually have ongoing classes. Their equivilant of the Healthcare Provider is CPR for the professional rescuer.

Also your local fire station or hospital may have a series of ongoing classes in both of these.


----------



## exodus (Dec 12, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> Check with your local Red Cross. They usually have ongoing classes. Their equivilant of the Healthcare Provider is CPR for the professional rescuer.
> 
> Also your local fire station or hospital may have a series of ongoing classes in both of these.



I'll look online for the red cross, and if I can't find anything, I'll talk to Kaiser (Our Insured Hospital / Clinic) and see if they are doing any.

Thanks


----------



## exodus (Dec 12, 2008)

Okay, Red Cross is doing a bunch over the next few weeks, and they're all $75. I am pretty sure I need the CPR/AED for the Professional Rescuer.

This is the one  Price seems about right for an 7 or 8 hour class.


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 12, 2008)

exodus said:


> Okay, Code 3, I looked at the miramar schedule and there's no "open" classes, but there is a bunch of classes I can waitlist.  Though it says this: "STUDENTS MUST SHOW PROOF OF A CURRENT HEALTHCARE PROVIDER LEVEL CPR CARD ON THE FIRST CLASS SESSION." How do I get that card? And can I get it before 1-26?
> 
> Thanks,
> ex



You'll need a CPR card for Healthcare Provider by an American Heart Association (AHA) program. *Do NOT* take the Red Cross course. Make sure your card reads: Healthcare Provider by American Heart Association. The professor will specifically be looking for the the AHA logo and Healthcare Provider title. In addition, the AHA card will certify you for (2) years while the Red Cross only lasts (1) year.

Here's a local company that can get you the proper CPR certification:

http://www.4americansafety.com/

Give them a call and see when their next class is. If they don't have an openings by the deadline, ask them to please refer you to somewhere that can give you the proper CPR cert for EMT-B class.

If you want to go to Miramar then I would sign up on the wait list now. The list goes by fast and usually a lot of people drop out within the first couple of weeks, or even the first few days if they don't have the proper CPR card.


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 12, 2008)

exodus said:


> Okay, Red Cross is doing a bunch over the next few weeks, and they're all $75. I am pretty sure I need the CPR/AED for the Professional Rescuer.
> 
> This is the one  Price seems about right for an 7 or 8 hour class.



*Do NOT take this. It will not be accepted at Miramar.* Read my above post.


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 12, 2008)

exodus said:


> Okay, Code 3, I looked at the miramar schedule and there's no "open" classes, but there is a bunch of classes I can waitlist. Though it says this: "STUDENTS MUST SHOW PROOF OF A CURRENT HEALTHCARE PROVIDER LEVEL CPR CARD ON THE FIRST CLASS SESSION." How do I get that card? And can I get it before 1-26?
> 
> Thanks,
> ex


 

The college may have a list of providers for CPR.  The college may even offer it in their healthcare continuing education section.

Call the local AHA chapter for a list.

See if there are other colleges or schools that offer classes for EMTs or other healthcare professions as continuing education. They usually will have many CPR classes. 

Check with any hospital.  They all offer the class and if it is not full of their employees, you may be welcome.


----------



## exodus (Dec 12, 2008)

Code 3 said:


> *Do NOT take this. It will not be accepted at Miramar.* Read my above post.



Alright, thanks.


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 12, 2008)

You're very welcome. Shoot me a PM if you have any further questions or run into any obstacles.


----------



## exodus (Dec 12, 2008)

Okay, next course is tomorrow, that's not happening. So I'll be attending one on the 9th of January through ASI.  And does anyone know about how much an EMT-B would make in the SF Bay area? I just looked at a salary website and it said between 43-50k for *paramedics*. So I'm not sure what they mean, that seems too high.


----------



## exodus (Jan 3, 2009)

Little bump. I'm going to do the HOBET and BLS CPR certs right now at EMSTA, and I start class on the 12'th. So far they have been really good and answered any questions I've had with a bunch of detail and not just a skimpy response.

So far so good


----------



## exodus (Jan 6, 2009)

An update, got my test results ysterday and I am in the class   The instructor for the CPR class was awesome and kept it interesting. He found at least one thing wrong with pretty much everyone... Can't wait until monday.


----------



## exodus (Jan 12, 2009)

First night is tonight... A little nervous, but I can get over it! Humph... I found out my grandma decided to pay for the whole class, so I'm not stressed about that anymore


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 12, 2009)

*Remember to take notes!*

Good luck with your class, just remember there is going to be quite a bit of reading, please don't fall behind it is alot to learn in such a shrot time.  Remember, no question is ever stupid and keep on learning!


----------



## exodus (Jan 12, 2009)

Yeah, I'm not doing anything other than this class right now, no work or anything... No excuse to fall behind


----------



## exodus (Jan 13, 2009)

Got back about an hour ago from the class, and it is awesome! It seems like it's going to be a very close enviroment and it will be hard to not do well   I'm really looking forward to this. They are also going to be helping us with job placement, and have a test that works just like the NREMT examination, but they say it's harder than the NREMT so when we actually take it, it's like pie to us. 

AWESOME school so far! It really seems like I would reccomend it!


----------



## philpantaleon (Feb 15, 2009)

*hey ex*

I live in santee too, i found emsta online while searching for emt-b cert too, i was wondering if you enrolled yet and if you did how are the classes/ experience?
thanks, phil


----------



## exodus (Feb 25, 2009)

philpantaleon said:


> I live in santee too, i found emsta online while searching for emt-b cert too, i was wondering if you enrolled yet and if you did how are the classes/ experience?
> thanks, phil



Sorry! Didn't see this post. If you can afford EMSTA, go for it! Did you enroll in the latest class that comes in all day? If so I probably saw you, we were in classroom 1 getting ready for the weekly test. If you did enroll. MAKE SURE to do all of the course compass quizzes since that's what the in class quizzes and finals and midterm are based off of. But I love the school, thing is the classes are starting to get bigger, the newest class has about 30 students...


IN OTHER NEWS!!! Final is today, and so is Final Skills Testing   I'll get back and let you guys know how I did tonight. Around 10sh pm PST


----------



## exodus (Feb 26, 2009)

Took the final today and did the practicals...

I passed  Done with school, NREMT time :O


----------



## philpantaleon (Feb 27, 2009)

Congrats man, good look on the NREMT's, but yah i enrolled, i'll be one of the 30 for the day class, thanks for the heads up on the quizzes, let me know how the NREMT goes


----------



## exodus (Feb 27, 2009)

philpantaleon said:


> Congrats man, good look on the NREMT's, but yah i enrolled, i'll be one of the 30 for the day class, thanks for the heads up on the quizzes, let me know how the NREMT goes



Awesome   The Course Compass quizes will really help on the tests, since the questions are straight from those, and you know the answers since it gives you the ones you missed. And for the simulations, always volunteer to run the call, you will learn a lot more by doing that.  And if you have any problems, talk to Rodney, he's a good person and will really help you along.


----------

